# Tapatalk Issues



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Seems it's not loading up certain sections of the forum.

Yet other sites are fine.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you updated to tapatalk 2


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

It's the latest version.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Not a clue then


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I got this issue.... Oh well


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

sckeane said:


> I got this issue.... Oh well


Which bits are not loading??


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Which bits are not loading??


Bits that people have said, on threads it just shows Avi photos sometimes, quotes disappear and so does my text when writing a post


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Bits that people have said, on threads it just shows Avi photos sometimes, quotes disappear and so does my text when writing a post


How odd!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Mine is different.

Say if I go into general it'll only show the first few threads.

It won't refresh when I drag down.

Yet if I go into latest I can see all of them fine.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Mine is different.
> 
> Say if I go into general it'll only show the first few threads.
> 
> ...


mines been doing this a god week, does it in steroid section


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Just stick to un read and timeline option then and if you need anything particular use the search


----------



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

Try deleting it and re-installing m8


----------

